# Cordless work lights



## endurance (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm looking for a well-made, cordless LED worklight with at least a two hour battery life. It's to go on a 6 wheeled ATV frequently used for medical rescues and the current light is one of those old-school 6v lanterns that my EDC light outshines. What I really want is scene lighting for when we're initiating patient care, loading a patient into the litter and attaching the litter to the back of the ATV. While everyone has headlamps, the absence of good scene lighting leads to leaving things behind on the scene, makes finding buckles and straps trickier, not to mention obnoxious to those you make the mistake of looking straight in the eye. 

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Echo63 (Nov 16, 2013)

Pelican do a bunch of "RALS" remote area light sources.
their smallest one - the 9420 looks like it would be perfect for your uses, 1000 lumens for 2 hours, or 500 lumens for 4 hrs
batterys are easily swapped, and the XL kit comes with two and a car charger.

It folds up into a tube about a metre long, and 20cm around.
it could easily be stored on an ATV.
it opens up to be freestanding light on a 5 foot pole.

My wife has recently started using mine when hanging the washing out (the light at the back of our house doesn't work)

EDIT - they do a bigger brighter 7 foot version too - 2400lumens for 3 hrs or 1200 lumens for 6 hours - i think its the 9440

our local fire brigade and volunteer rescue organisation (SES) use pelican units for scene lighting


----------



## mcnair55 (Nov 17, 2013)

I sell a variety of these type lights to the automotive trade,average selling price in the UK is about £20 to £35,garages are reluctant to buy top end lights because in use they break about 3 a year but the other day i came across this light advertised on the radio for £30.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-E2ZWdy_zM

I like this a lot and will buy one for myself as i can see a multiple of uses for it.


----------



## lander32 (Nov 21, 2013)

Just saw a tv commerical for the Kobalt "hypercoil" they are selling at lowes. Most of the LED lights sold at the big box stores are pretty weak, but this one looked pretty good. It's only 200 lumens so it may not be bright enough for your needs, but it has some nice features....may be worth a look.

Lander


----------



## endurance (Nov 23, 2013)

Echo63 said:


> Pelican do a bunch of "RALS" remote area light sources.
> their smallest one - the 9420 looks like it would be perfect for your uses, 1000 lumens for 2 hours, or 500 lumens for 4 hrs
> batterys are easily swapped, and the XL kit comes with two and a car charger.
> ...


The Pelicans look great. I'll submit it to management. Thanks!


----------



## Echo63 (Nov 25, 2013)

endurance said:


> The Pelicans look great. I'll submit it to management. Thanks!


I like mine - it has worked well when i was laying tiles, painting, and my wife uses it when she is hanging the washing out at night

they are pricey (the 9420XL kit i bought was around $250) but are well made, and most pelican products have a lifetime warranty (but it doesnt cover shark attack, bear bite or kids under 5)


----------



## yuandrew (Dec 21, 2013)

At the shop I'm working at, we recently got two 10 watt rechargeable LED work lights branded "Zeta" Appears to be based on Chinese 10 watt LED landscape/backyard flood light that you can find on eBay. 

It looks exactly like the 10W Portable High Powered Rechargeable LED Work Light sold on SuperBrightLEDs other than the stand and handle being yellow vs grey. Charges with either a wall wart or cigarette lighter


----------

